# Working for a timeshare company?



## Sedway (Apr 28, 2014)

I have been making plans to move to Mexico in a couple of years. Now I am in the interview process with a company called Vida Vacations that has timeshare properties in Cabo, Acapulco and Rivera Maya. They are looking to fill various positions on the properties. I have always thought that timeshares were a little sketchy but it seems like a pretty good offer for a 3 month trial. The pay is pretty good and they are offering housing and 1 meal a day.

It seems like a good way to get my feet wet and go and meet other expats and travel the country to find the place I really love and will end up living in, which is not the beach, to hot for me to live there permanently.....

Does anyone know anything about timeshare companies and how treat their employees? any thoughts are welcome.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

The pay is pretty good and they are offering housing and 1 meal a day.

What is the pay ? and what is the position? How old are you? The company should take care of your visa and work permit...I have a friend who sells at the airport in Puerto Vallarta and he makes good money and works 3 days a week.....


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

But seriously, folks..........are people really still buying timeshares? I so often find ads from people desperately trying to sell them at a huge discount.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

One of the reasons that we avoid the major tourist destination resorts: Time share salesmen.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

The few Gringos sales people we ran into in Vallarta could care less if you liked them. They were more obnoxious than the Mexicans


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Sedway said:


> I have been making plans to move to Mexico in a couple of years. Now I am in the interview process with a company called Vida Vacations that has timeshare properties in Cabo, Acapulco and Rivera Maya. They are looking to fill various positions on the properties. I have always thought that timeshares were a little sketchy but it seems like a pretty good offer for a 3 month trial. The pay is pretty good and they are offering housing and 1 meal a day.
> 
> It seems like a good way to get my feet wet and go and meet other expats and travel the country to find the place I really love and will end up living in, which is not the beach, to hot for me to live there permanently.....


Since VV works out of beach resorts, and you don't want to end up living in places like that, will the job give you time to explore areas in Mexico with more climates more to your liking?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

Usually the jobs are busy during peak tourist season so it is fairly easy to take time off without pay in the off season. One of my friends sells for the Mayan Palace and he takes April to October off every year.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

If you're seriously considering this possibility you will want to make certain that you have the appropriate Mexican government permission/visa which allows you to work. If the company tells you you don't need the government approval ... just walk away and forget about it. Secondly, if you haven't already done so ... you should probably search the www for comments about this company, posted by people who attended some of the presentations and/or bought timeshares. If PROFECO has published the information, you should probably also check to see (if) how many complaints have been filed agains the company. Lastly, ask the company to put the employment offer, compensation structure, any associated benefits (including assistance in obtaining government approval to work) in writing . . . before you give your final consideration to this opportunity. Best of luck.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

I cannot even imagine the logic behind someone buying timeshares but since Puerto Vallarta is choc-a-bloc with timeshare salepeople, clearly some pea brains are out there trying to buy a pig in a poke. 

There is this clothing store in downtown Puerto Vallarta that sells some all cotton, collarless shirts I really love and it´s actually a front for timeshare sales so the shirts are just a come-on. Well, I love those shirts so every time I used to go to Puerto Vallarta (which I never do anymore), I would buy all the shirts my (extraordinarily large) size they had in stock. These guys would constantly try to pursuade me to take a free ride to look at their beachfront condo units in Nuevo Vallarta but I never fell for that - just bought those great shirts and got the hell out of there. They hated that but who the hell would feel guilty for crossing a two- bit timeshare salesperson with no moral compass? 

I finallly found a salesperson who just sold those shirts at Lake Chapala and that´s a good thing as Puerto Vallarta was beginning to get on my nerves. Sincé we moved part time to Chiapas, we like to "beach" in Oaxaca, Chiapas, Yucatán State and Quintana Roo. Never a timeshare guy anyplace we go down there as we avoid Cancun and such places like the plague. There is not a single timeshare on the entire Chiapas Coast - just crocodiles , poor fishermen and dirt farmers. Our kind of place.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


Longford said:



If you're seriously considering this possibility you will want to make certain that you have the appropriate Mexican government permission/visa which allows you to work. If the company tells you you don't need the government approval ... just walk away and forget about it. Secondly, if you haven't already done so ... you should probably search the www for comments about this company, posted by people who attended some of the presentations and/or bought timeshares. If PROFECO has published the information, you should probably also check to see (if) how many complaints have been filed agains the company. Lastly, ask the company to put the employment offer, compensation structure, any associated benefits (including assistance in obtaining government approval to work) in writing . . . before you give your final consideration to this opportunity. Best of luck.

Click to expand...

_Lognford is giving some good advice regarding checking out the timeshare company before accepting a position there but, just to add to that good advice; keep in mind that any compensation offered you will certainly be in the form of sales commissions from sales you personally generate so you must not anticípate a periodic salary but commissions on sales for which you are personally responsible. Also, expect to be tied to a sales manager who will take his/her cut from your production. You may find that you are about to become knee-deep in quicksand.

As for PROFECO (Procuraduría Federal del Consumidor), it is a Mexican federal consumer protection agency which does not involve itself in matters involving real estate as I can attest from personal experience in the state of Chiapas. I am not speaking here simply of controversies involving title to real property among contestants but landlord/tenant rights and the rights of timeshare holders or sales staff having sold those rights to buyers whether as fractional shareholders in properties or licensees so I´d advise not looking to PROFECO for guidance in these matters.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> ... I´d advise not looking to PROFECO for guidance in these matters.


If PROFECO had to deal with timeshare sales, they would have no time left over for other matters...


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hound Dog said:


> As for PROFECO (Procuraduría Federal del Consumidor), it is a Mexican federal consumer protection agency which does not involve itself in matters involving real estate as I can attest from personal experience in the state of Chiapas. I am not speaking here simply of controversies involving title to real property among contestants but landlord/tenant rights and the rights of timeshare holders or sales staff having sold those rights to buyers whether as fractional shareholders in properties or licensees so I´d advise not looking to PROFECO for guidance in these matters.



More miss information from a dawg:

So why on the PROFECO website on their English page they have have links to their site titled: *Take your time when buying a timeshare*, that can be downloaded or printed that explain your rights and a second link titled *Federal Consumer Protection Law*
where Chapter 8 Real Estate Transactions has 4 pages with Articles 73 through 76 describing your rights?
Procuraduría Federal del Consumidor


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

chicois8 said:


> More miss information from a dawg:
> 
> So why on the PROFECO website on their English page they have have links to their site titled: *Take your time when buying a timeshare*, that can be downloaded or printed that explain your rights and a second link titled *Federal Consumer Protection Law*
> where Chapter 8 Real Estate Transactions has 4 pages with Articles 73 through 76 describing your rights?
> Procuraduría Federal del Consumidor


The OP is seeking advice on whether or not to _sell _timeshares on behalf of a firm offering opportunities to consumers to purchase timeshares, not advice on whether or not to actually purchase a timeshare. PROFECO is not in the business of interfering with employer/employee relationships whatever endeavors employers and employees may be pursuing in tándem .

Just because PROFECO advises caution in purchasing a timeshare, wise advice indeed, doesn´t mean they´ll come to your aid if you actually impetuously actually purchase one. When a landlord tried to cheat me out of a rental deposit, the representatives of PROFECO in San Cristóbal de Las Casas couldn´t disappear fast enough when I souht their help. exclaimimg assertively that they do not become involved in real estate matters- ever. 

You got "dawg" right.

Dawg always admires your contributions here, Chicois. 

As an aside, "misinformation" is one, not two words and only one "s" is required to complete the notion implied by the word.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

Also dawg
I have seen many poor people who got sucked in by timeshare salesmens' lies. And, as they were seeking recompense, there was no help from Profeco. After many lawyers' efforts, they got out from under the annual fees after forfeiting their capital.

A lucky few exercised their right to back out of the capital commitment during the "cooling off" period but with zero help from the timeshare sales organization.:flame:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Does anyone have anything positive to say about the time-share business in Mexico?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Does anyone have anything positive to say about the time-share business in Mexico?


Or anywhere?

When I was a starving student, it was a good way to get a free meal. You go to one of their "seminars", listen to the spiel, get a free meal, and then bail.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

kcowan said:


> Also dawg
> I have seen many poor people who got sucked in by timeshare salesmens' lies.


Poor people should not be approved .... at least by any "reputable" Time Share company. We went thru the wringer at Mayan Palace (or whatever) in Vallarta


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

>>>>>> Does anyone have anything positive to say about the time-share business in Mexico?

I think she thinks she can get a desk job ......

Could not quote a response


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> >>>>>> Does anyone have anything positive to say about the time-share business in Mexico?
> 
> I think she thinks she can get a desk job ......
> 
> Could not quote a response


Just click on the "Reply with Quote" icon to be able to respond directly to a post.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

As I view the matter of timeshare purchase ... if someone is interested in doing that ... buying on the resale market is the route to go. It's like buying a motorhome ... newbies shouldn't buy a new one ... as a first purchase. Buying "used" is what 'old hats' advise.


----------



## GCW (Mar 19, 2014)

Wife and I bought our time share back in 93. It is what finally brought us to Mx to retire. We still own two weeks with the Royal Resorts with a beach front first floor Villa. Could never afford a beach front condo. Some of the family comes down while we are there and they all get their SCUBA fix in the Caribe for the year...usually four or five dives between Cancun and Cozumel. I would however not buy another week of any time share. The industry has gone to hell with the present generation of owners and sales people. It's now all about the money and not the members. They nickle and dime the old members and high pressure new members for more sales. Some are worse than others certainly, but it is overall a tuff business. The people we know still in the business (sales people) are not happy and many are looking for other tourist trade jobs. The world wide recession brought a flood of repos and a crash in sales, thus a big reduction in commissions. One friend told us their sales/consierge force is half what it was before the crash. Contracts mean nothing and when you don't make the sales you are soon gone.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GCW said:


> I would however not buy another week of any time share. The industry has gone to hell with the present generation of owners and sales people. It's now all about the money and not the members.


You mean it wasn't about the money before?


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> Does anyone have anything positive to say about the time-share business in Mexico?


Timeshares might not be for you, and most others on this board, but for many others they are a great vacation. Millions of people buy and use Timeshares every year in Mexico. They have been around for decades. 

Timeshares and hotels are the economic engine for many areas of Mexico. Nothing wrong with that.

OP, I know some timeshare salespeople. It is a high stress, highly competitive job, much like any sales position. If you can handle the stress and rejection, than go for it.


----------



## Sedway (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the input. Are there no timeshare employees on the forum? I have so many other questions, like what is housing like etc..... I have my interview on Tuesday I will keep you posted. Thanks again, fingers crossed for me


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Sedway said:


> Thanks everyone for the input. Are there no timeshare employees on the forum? I have so many other questions, like what is housing like etc..... I have my interview on Tuesday I will keep you posted. Thanks again, fingers crossed for me


I would venture a guess that the majority of the forum members are retired, so the chances of finding a timeshare salesperson here are slim.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Playaboy said:


> Millions of people buy and use Timeshares every year *in Mexico*.


Not likely.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Longford said:


> Not likely.


You are correct. There are not millions sold every year, just tens of thousand. The economic impact is tremendous for Mexico.

Asociación Mexicana de Desarrolladores Turísticos - El Tiempo Compartido en México | Amdetur

Google Translate

Timeshare ownership and vacations are not for everyone but for a lot of people it is the only way they like to vacation. Somebody will sell them that dream vacation.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Playaboy said:


> Timeshare ownership and vacations are not for everyone but for a lot of people it is the only way they like to vacation. Somebody will sell them that dream vacation.


Sounds kind of boring to me.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

We had a neighbour in PV who bought a "points-based" TS. He was so pissed off that they had told him so many lies that he went out and bought a fractional TS resale (fixed time. fixed unit). He has been so pleased with it that he extended it for 10 years after it ran out (30 years). They don't sell fractional anymore where he vacations.

For the points, he minimizes the financial aggravation by booking time at Semana Santa each year and renting the weeks.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Sedway said:


> Thanks everyone for the input. Are there no timeshare employees on the forum? I have so many other questions, like what is housing like etc..... I have my interview on Tuesday I will keep you posted. Thanks again, fingers crossed for me


Housing included ..... or you are on your own? I would guess you rent an apartment


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Playaboy said:


> You are correct. There are not millions sold every year, just tens of thousand. The economic impact is tremendous for Mexico.
> 
> Asociación Mexicana de Desarrolladores Turísticos - El Tiempo Compartido en México | Amdetur
> 
> ...


I don't dispute the fact that there are many people who find timeshare ownership beneficial to their travels. Particularly so when they can trade dates/locations. And even though there seems to be a quick depreciation of newly purchased interests in probably most of the properties. There appears to be about 70,000 hotel/apartment units used as timeshares in Mexico which have been fractionalized many times over (which is the norm, anywhere). And, yes, timeshare users/owners make a substantial positive financial contribution to the communities where they are located in Mexico ... provided the guests/owners leave the properties and visit local restaurants/attractions and other businesses. Some of the largest number of complaints about timeshares in Mexico received by the federal government, and what we see so often posted to a variety of web forums, seem to me to be related to what's described as 'high pressure' and 'unscrupulous' sales tactics of sales people who are often considered to be 'low lifes.' 

I've been to a timeshare presentation, once. Lured to it by a fake promotion which I "won". The tactics, in Chicago were indeed high-pressure and promoted by sleezy salespersons. I left within 30 minutes of arriving. 

It seems to me many of the people who complain about the tactics of timeshare salespersons are greedy and looking for something ... for nothing. I refer to the offers of free attraction tickets, free meals, a night or two free stay someplace, as long as they agree to sit through a timeshare sales presention which can often last for hours. I know of people who repeatedly sit through this sort of torture just for a free lunch. And it's some of these same people looking for something for nothing who can't resist signing on the dotted line to buy a timeshare ... and then complain about the experience, afterwards.


----------



## Sedway (Apr 28, 2014)

They are offering flights, visas, accommodations, 1 meal a day and rides to and from the property for working. Believe me I have a lot of questions. Vida Vacations has properties in Nuevo Vallarta, Cabo, Acapulco, Rivera Maya and Mazatlan. I think this job is in Nuevo Vallarta. The properties there are Grand Bliss, Bliss, Grand Luxxe, Mayan Palace, Grand Mayan. Anyone know these properties or about Vida vacations??

This is a 3 month trial, you can leave anytime. I just want to check it out and get my feet wet in Mexico. When I move I have to continue to work, I'm to young to retire and need to make some money.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Some further thoughts/opinions:



Sedway said:


> Anyone know these properties or about Vida vacations??


Have you researched the company and the properties ... and timeshare sales complaints ... using the www? I sense you haven't done that yet. You will learn more than you seem to know now, once you do that. It's already been demonstrated, not many active participants on this forum have purchased timeshare interests. 



> When I move I have to continue to work, I'm to young to retire and need to make some money.


Mexico might not be the place for you to relocate, given the requirements necessary to obtain a visa. 1) the timeshare company will have to tell the Mexican government that you will receive an amount certain which will satisfy the income requirements ... and unless this is a salaried position and your duration of stay with that compan yis uncertain ... I don't think the company will provide the information you need for a visa and will ask you to work 'under the table'; 2) what fall-back skills/job prospects do you have which will allow you to earn money sufficient for you to live in Mexico, since you "... need to make money"? Do you want to relocate to Mexico without stronger prospects than what you've already outlined? Remember the complaints of many people regarding sales tactics of timeshare companies: have the person you interview with put everything in writing and sign a job offer before you accept anything and move to Mexico. I sincerely hope all of this is on the up-and-up and that you're able to start your new life in Mexico.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

The resorts you describe are all wonderful. A friend of ours has 3 weeks in Nuevo, 2 at Paradise Village and 1 at The Mayan. Since then she has bought a fulltime condo downtown. So she gives the weeks to her friends and family. (Resale is not an option, as noted before.)

These sales techniques are not unique to timeshare. I attended a sales presentation in Miami that was selling swampland 20 years before TS was invented. Same deal. High pressure, freebees offered (3 nights in the hotel and tickets).

What is really killing the TS industry is the escalating maintenance fees for these high-end properties. All those pools, restaurants and gardens takes a lot of people to keep looking beautiful.

A good friend who lives in PV tried TS sales. He said he could not hack it because they teach you how to lie.

A TS OPC gets $500 to get a qualified prospect to the pitch. What you get is the smallest share of that fee that the OPC needs to give you to get you to show up. Many of the coupons you get for "free" are available free around town as well.

But if you do well, you can apply for permanent RE sales, another profession that accepts English-speaking gringos.


----------



## Sedway (Apr 28, 2014)

Gee, thanks a lot....


----------



## Sedway (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks, your support means a lot to me.


----------



## Sedway (Apr 28, 2014)

That is the company that hired me, I think.... The name has changes to Vida Vacations. Is your friend on this forum? Where is he in Mexico???? I would love to chat with him!! Can I get you my email? i don't know how to message you one on one on the forum.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Sedway, your last three messages are addressed to individual forum members, but it isn't clear exactly who you are writing to. When you want to respond to a particular post (and its poster), please click on the _Reply to Quote_ icon and write your response in the box that will appear on your screen.

When you want to send a pm to a particular forum member, click on their name and a menu will drop down. Then click on _Send a private messge to XXX_, and take it from there.


----------



## Sedway (Apr 28, 2014)

Could you tell me more about your experience? That is the company I am working for???????PLEASE


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Sedway said:


> Could you tell me more about your experience? That is the company I am working for???????PLEASE


Who are you addressing your question to?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Sedway said:


> That is the company that hired me, I think.... The name has changes to Vida Vacations. Is your friend on this forum? Where is he in Mexico???? I would love to chat with him!! Can I get you my email? i don't know how to message you one on one on the forum.


Is Vida Vacations getting you lined up with your working visa?


----------



## Sedway (Apr 28, 2014)

*Thanks Marsha*



Isla Verde said:


> Sedway, your last three messages are addressed to individual forum members, but it isn't clear exactly who you are writing to. When you want to respond to a particular post (and its poster), please click on the _Reply to Quote_ icon and write your response in the box that will appear on your screen.
> 
> When you want to send a pm to a particular forum member, click on their name and a menu will drop down. Then click on _Send a private messge to XXX_, and take it from there.


Hey Marsha, My name is Stephanie and thanks so much for your guidance and positivity..... I'm going to write a general reply now to the whole group.....

I look forward to meeting you in person when i get to Mexico City.

Stephanie


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Sedway said:


> Hey Marsha, My name is Stephanie and thanks so much for your guidance and positivity..... I'm going to write a general reply now to the whole group.....
> 
> I look forward to meeting you in person when i get to Mexico City.
> 
> Stephanie


Hi Stephanie,

Just drop me a pm when you know when you'll be getting to the city, and we can make a date to meet!


----------



## Sedway (Apr 28, 2014)

*Ok, Ok.....*

I feel like I have heard from the whole peanut gallery. I was not born yesterday and I have been researching moving to Mexico for over a year. I never planned to move to a beach area, I was looking at the central highlands. I was laid off from my job unexpectedly and then ran across this opportunity to work for Vida. You all sound like my 19 year old daughter, time shares are a rip off and you would be stupid to buy one!!! I took her back to meet the recruiting people to ask all the questions she wanted. She held their feet to the fire for over an hour and they were happy to spend the time answering her (and my) questions.

I worked for Southwest Airlines for over a decade and have traveled a large part of the world. It is not like I have not been around. I have been to Mexico over a dozen times, to resorts and small pueblos. Like all of you my idea of a vacation is not a timeshare, but it seems to be for thousands of other people. I'm guessing that they are the people who mostly don't leave the resort, they want a safe, beautiful, reliable place to come year after year. Can we agree to judge those people? Nor will I lie or push a sale down someones throat, that is not my style.

As for Vida Vacations I HAVE done my research. It is a 40 year old company owned by one man. They employee over 12,000 people, one of the largest employers in Mexico. Vida is also the largest owners of golf courses in Mexico. They just signed an exclusive contract with Cirque De Sole and are building arenas for them on their properties. They expect to do 3 billion dollars worth of business over the next decade......

I have signed a contract and have a base salary that is enough to cover my mortgage in Los Angeles, and then of course there is commission. Of the 70 sales people hired in 2013, 58 of them are still working there. During my 3 month trial I will be staying in these condos, Vista Encanto Condominiums - San José del Cabo México. I can continue to stay there after the 3 month trial at a cost of $600 a month or find another place. I NEVER wanted to live behind walls with a guard but I think it is a good way for me to get a feel for things.

I leave next Saturday (barring passport problems, but that is another story). When I joined in I was just hoping to meet some folks in Cabo, and that is what I'm still hoping....

thanks for everyone's input, the good, bad and ugly.... See ya SOB


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Stephanie, in your last post you didn't say anything about the company getting you a Residente Temporal visa, so you can live and work legally in Mexico. I do hope that's part of the package they've offered you.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Sedway said:


> I feel like I have heard from the whole peanut gallery. I was not born yesterday …


Don't take it personally. We are a cantankerous bunch. We get a lot of first time posters who sound like they were born yesterday. Some of us are old enough to think that we know something. Sometimes we do, and sometimes we don't.

I am glad it is working out for you. I have been to Cabo a couple of times, by sailboat both times. It seems like a nice place once you get away from all the hotels on the beach. They are pretty noisy. Both times I was there, we anchored off the beach and listened to the hotel microphones half the night. But ashore, a couple blocks from the beach it feels like a reasonable Mexican town.


----------



## Sedway (Apr 28, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> Stephanie, in your last post you didn't say anything about the company getting you a Residente Temporal visa, so you can live and work legally in Mexico. I do hope that's part of the package they've offered you.


yes, I am getting a work visa (they are doing it) or I cant work for them.


----------



## Sedway (Apr 28, 2014)

TundraGreen said:


> Don't take it personally. We are a cantankerous bunch. We get a lot of first time posters who sound like they were born yesterday. Some of us are old enough to think that we know something. Sometimes we do, and sometimes we don't.
> 
> I am glad it is working out for you. I have been to Cabo a couple of times, by sailboat both times. It seems like a nice place once you get away from all the hotels on the beach. They are pretty noisy. Both times I was there, we anchored off the beach and listened to the hotel microphones half the night. But ashore, a couple blocks from the beach it feels like a reasonable Mexican town.


Thanks for the support......


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Sedway said:


> yes, I am getting a work visa (they are doing it) or I cant work for them.


That's good news and means this is a for-real job opportunity.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

Sedway said:


> Like all of you my idea of a vacation is not a timeshare, but it seems to be for thousands of other people. I'm guessing that they are the people who mostly don't leave the resort, they want a safe, beautiful, reliable place to come year after year. Can we agree to judge those people? Nor will I lie or push a sale down someones throat, that is not my style.
> SOB
> /SNIP/]OTOH one of my friends makes a good living selling for them (at the Mayan in PV) for just 7 months.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sedway (Apr 28, 2014)

kcowan said:


> Here is a post from Trip Advisor
> OTOH one of my friends makes a good living selling for them (at the Mayan in PV) for just 7 months.
> 
> But he has bought in to the hard sell approach. I only share this because I want you to have your guard up as you venture in.


Thanks for the info. it is nice to know that this is a 3 month trial......


----------

